# Pump Injector



## golfpro2301 (Sep 25, 2014)

So I just got back from Myrons cook school this past weekend. Learned a lot and looking forward to my next few competitions. I was able to play around with his Mega Meat Injector that sells for $950. I was looking into it and thought that I could probably make one for a lot less. Anyone know of any plans floating around that uses a fish pump or a transfer pump? The only thing I am having a hard time with is finding the hand valve


----------



## themule69 (Sep 26, 2014)

That sounds like a fun toy to play with.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## golfpro2301 (Sep 28, 2014)

So I managed to come up with something that works great. I went to home depot and bought a small transfer pump. Then purchased a 10' section of 1/2" diameter hose. For the adapters I got  2 garden hose adapters and 2 small pipe clamps to secure them. For the injector I bought a blow gun attachment with a 1/4 male threaded adapter with a 3/8' male connector on other side to secure the hose. I used pipe tape to prevent leaking. The Blow Gun will hole the injector needles from the spitjack system which I already have which was perfect. Secured everything and tested it with water from the sink. Was able to shoot water through my smallest needle about 12 feet. Dog wasnt happy but I am very pleased. Cant wait to try it on a pork butt this afternoon. will post pictures later


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 28, 2014)

Can you replace the straight needle with an injection perforated needle that will broadcast the injection at 90° to the needle (sideways, in other words) to get better coverage?  I have a Morton hand injector with two needles, Artery (straight) and Broadcast (perforated).













brining needles.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Sep 28, 2014






Artery on the left, Broadcast on the right.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes. All needles will work if the thread matches the thread on the blow gun.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Sep 28, 2014)

Here are a few pictures I took of the completed injector. Worked great with the actual injection. No leaks, and I was able to get a little more than a 1/2 gallon of injection in a butt. Cleaning was easy, I just submersed the inlet tube in a soap and water mixture and ran it for a minute to clean out both hoses and pump. 

sorry for quality of picture. You can see one of the 1/2" tubes going straight into the jug of injection. This tube is 5' long. Another tube is attached to the out port of the pump, also 5' long













injector.jpg



__ golfpro2301
__ Sep 28, 2014






This is the injector needle 













injector1.jpg



__ golfpro2301
__ Sep 28, 2014


----------



## gene samuel (Dec 16, 2014)

how much did all of that cost you?


----------



## golfpro2301 (Dec 16, 2014)

Gene,

Everything was roughly $85. I guess it all depends on if you have needles already which I did. I am sure you can find small pumps for cheaper. Check CL or amazon and you can probably do it all for $60. It is well worth it IMO. I have done two contests with it and I have been able to hold much more injection in my butts due to only putting 3 to 4 needle holes in it.


----------



## jeepdiver (Dec 16, 2014)

It is probably not a big deal if you are filling,  pumping, and cleaning in short order but I wouldn't leave anything acidic in it for long due to non food safe parts.  I use to not be to worried about that kind of stuff but learned after putting hot wort and cold beer through nom food safe stuff and tasteing some of the flavors it picked up that Home Depot is not the best place to get tubing and connectors for food stuff


----------



## golfpro2301 (Dec 16, 2014)

I agree with Diver. I boil water on my portable stove and add some soap to it. let it cool a bit then run it through the hoses. Then run plain water through. Then inject meat and immediately repeat the process. I was never big on this stuff either but after doing many competitions and FDA inspectors picking on every little detail I have learned to do it all correctly


----------

